# New psychology medicare items in Australia!



## Meg (Oct 13, 2006)

As some people may be aware, this week in Australia Medicare has announced the introduction of new mental health items!  Now, all registered psychologists can provide 12 sessions per client per year and be covered by medicare (though clients must have an assessed mental disorder and be referred from a GP/psychiatrist/paediatrician, and a review to this doctor must be completed after the first 6 sessions).  Twelve group sessions are also available.  There's a bit more to it, and 'specialist' clinical psychology services (which I gather is anything other than psychoeducation, CBT, relaxation, skills training, and interpersonal therapy) can only be provided by particular clinicans (those eligible for membership of the APS college of clinical psychologists), but it's a big step up from the maximum of 6 sessions previously allowed, and a recognition of the efficacy of psychological treatments 

More details are on the APS site, which can be accessed at http://www.psychology.org.au/news/media_releases/10.1_171.asp


----------



## Rosa (Oct 14, 2006)

its good to see they are taking a step in the right direction  
Thanks for sharing this info!!
In friendship
Rosa


----------

